# A few tips for newbe bakers from one



## duckybud (Feb 25, 2013)

Let me start this by saying that I have only baked 14 loaves of bread in my life.  In my first try at Amish sandwich bread the second rise would not rise, after 3 hours, I gave up and baked it anyway.  It had a great flavor but the consistency of a brick.  Having no one around to help me out, I started playing around with next couple of loaves.  Yes, before you ask, I did proof the yeast just as the recipe said.  I found a tip on this site that said they used a pan of warm water under the dough, so I rigged up this to try it out.













DSCF2430.JPG



__ duckybud
__ Feb 25, 2013






I bring the towels up over the dough and let it raise (Thanks to whoever posted this tip) I use old bath towels instead of kitchen towels because it holds the heat better and much longer.  I use this for the first rise, form the loaves then use the same set up for the second rise.  The dough will double in about 1/2 hour and the second takes about 3/4 hour.  I found out the hard way, put plastic rap over the dough before you put a towel over it even if the recipe doesn't say to.  (Don't ask)  I can tell you that it is a real pain in the butt to get dough out of a kitchen towel, it doesn't come out in the washer and the drier just cooks it.  This is what it looks like after the second rise.













DSCF2426.JPG



__ duckybud
__ Feb 25, 2013






All of my breads are made with the help of a Kitchen aid stand mixer and dough hook, most recipes say to knead until the right consistency is reached.  Having no idea what that was I have figured out that when the dough comes clean from the bottom of the mixer bowl as well as the sides, it is good to go. I now start with all but the last cup of flour and knead for a couple of minutes, if it isn't coming off the bottom I add more flour (less than 1/4 cup) at a time till it does, then knead for another 6 minuted on low.  This has worked great for the last 6 loaves, as you can see.













DSCF2432.JPG



__ duckybud
__ Feb 25, 2013






I now make 2 loaves of plain bread and 2 loaves of cinnamon bread each weekend to share with the family.  Needless to say they all think it is great that dad has learned another trick, to go along with the bacon, sausage, and smoked meats.

Thanks to all at this wonderful site who share information, you have helped this beginner learn many things.  As I stated above, I am a beginner, if you see a problem with what I have posted, please let me know.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 25, 2013)

Your bread looking amazing!!!!  I am going to make some rolls today with the Amish Bread recipe from here.  What works for me....and someone told me to do it here....is to put the dough in the rising part....in the oven with only the light turned on.  Worked like a charm.  My kitchen can be a bit chilly in the Winter time.

Keep it up!


----------



## roller (Feb 25, 2013)

I have never used a mixer to knead bread...


----------



## farmnbum (Feb 25, 2013)

I've been trying to get better at making bread for a while now. Took a local extension class on bread making, it was fun, learned a bit but did find a great book there. The Bread Baker's Apprentice, by Peter Reinhart, is an excellent resource and will definitely bring your baking to the next level.

My dough still doesn't pass the window pane test though.


----------



## billsfan53 (Feb 25, 2013)

I've been making homemade bread for yrs
  Practice makes perfect.
   I don't use bread pans any more.
 Pizza pans work best for me. 
 I shape them to fit my mood. 
Round , long , braided
Sky's the limit 
Mix with shredded cheese and chopped onions.
Once u ditch the pans you have more fun. 

Big Tip, use a meat thermometer
195 it's done let rest on a rack enjoy!!!


----------



## linguica (Feb 25, 2013)

One of the best ways to "get your feet wet" in bread baking is to start with Pre-made frozen bead dough. Around here the brand is Bridgford. This will teach beginners what a proper dough feels like and let them make various kind of filled breads without the initial dough making process the fouls up a lot of beginners. When they gain confidence then they can go on to starters, sponges, and bigas. My "easy way out" Sunday breakfast is to roll out frozen dough and cover with melted butter, sugar, Cinnamon, and chopped pecans. roll up and bake. Easy peasy. In the same idea I will make pecan sticky buns.They never fail to impress.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 25, 2013)

Linguica said:


> One of the best ways to "get your feet wet" in bread baking is to start with Pre-made frozen bead dough. Around here the brand is Bridgford. This will teach beginners what a proper dough feels like and let them make various kind of filled breads without the initial dough making process the fouls up a lot of beginners. When they gain confidence then they can go on to starters, sponges, and bigas. My "easy way out" Sunday breakfast is to roll out frozen dough and cover with melted butter, sugar, Cinnamon, and chopped pecans. roll up and bake. Easy peasy. In the same idea I will make pecan sticky buns.They never fail to impress.


That is really a great tip!  And...those doughs really do taste good.


Roller said:


> I have never used a mixer to knead bread...


Roller...me either....I have 2 that were given to me at birth....my hands!


----------



## jp61 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the tips! Nice loaves!


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 25, 2013)

farmnbum said:


> My dough still doesn't pass the window pane test though.


Knead it a bit longer. Also, a 30-60 minute rest after the first 5-10 minutes of kneading can really help in developing the gluten required for the windowpane test. It will have started to rise, but just punch it down and continue kneading until it's there. Usually after the rest it doesn't take very long. There is a fancy word for this rest period, but I can't remember what it is.


Roller said:


> I have never used a mixer to knead bread...


You are a better man than I.


KathrynN said:


> Roller...me either....I have 2 that were given to me at birth....my hands!


You are too. :)


----------



## linguica (Feb 25, 2013)

If I had to knead dough on a board by hand i would never make another loaf of bread.  I use a dough machine that i bought a a yard sale, works great. In fact I'm off to the kitchen to make pizza dough for tonight. Last thread on BBQ pizza made me hungry for some.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 25, 2013)

Linguica said:


> If I had to knead dough on a board by hand i would never make another loaf of bread.  I use a dough machine that i bought a a yard sale, works great. In fact I'm off to the kitchen to make pizza dough for tonight. Last thread on BBQ pizza made me hungry for some.


I knead until I get tired of it....lol.....I have the yeast working for bread right now.  Going to make 1 loaf and the other into rolls for dinner!

Kat


----------



## disco (Feb 25, 2013)

Another trick to help bread rise is to turn the light bulb on in the oven and then put the bread in the oven to rise (do NOT turn the oven on, just the lightbulb). The light bulb adds just a bit more heat and helps with the rise.


----------



## linguica (Feb 25, 2013)

Disco said:


> Another trick to help bread rise is to turn the light bulb on in the oven and then put the bread in the oven to rise (do NOT turn the oven on, just the lightbulb). The light bulb adds just a bit more heat and helps with the rise.


I have a stove without a light or a pilot flame and the house is pretty coll in the winter. I use a seed starter hot house.   A warming mat and a clear plastic cover.

http://www.greenhousemegastore.com/product/seedling-propagation-mat/heat-mats-chambers

http://www.greenhousemegastore.com/product/xl-high-dome-propagator/heat-mats-chambers


----------



## duckybud (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks to all for the tips, and nice comments on the loaves.  I have tried the oven with the light on and it didn't seem to work for me.  I'm with Linguica on the hand kneading, this old body is just doesn't enjoy it at all.


----------

